# Interesting Videos



## dreamtime (May 19, 2021)

This thread is exclusively for sharing history-related videos. It is not for extensive discussions of those videos, so posts need to always include a link to a video - basically this thread should simply be a collection of intersting video-material. If you find an interesting topic in this thread, and want to discuss it further, please simply create a new thread or go to an existing thread.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHy9NThb5dk_​


----------



## Worsaae (May 19, 2021)

What @dreamtime do you read my mind? I was about to PM you a video series related to the serpent thread of yours, but decided against it, because I did not want to take up so much of your time. The video series consists of 3 videos of about a total of 4 hours in length. It goes intp deep lengths about the viking mentality which is an entirely new way to think about the world. It could be completely made up but it is still an interesting exercise to see things from new perspectives and angles.

I am sharing it here now and then people can decide to watch the series or not. I found it an interesting listen.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJZBqmGLHQ8_


----------



## dreamtime (May 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHJlc6pfVoQ&t=647s_​


----------



## Citezenship (May 20, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/vE-ViyPXj4Q_


----------



## dreamtime (May 23, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5Z-qOB-1wo_​


----------



## Citezenship (May 24, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/Pp4oGoKn-aM_


_View: https://youtu.be/8n2HM4LPbuc_


----------



## Citezenship (May 25, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/QjrJwmPCsSs_


----------



## Citezenship (May 25, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/7qwc_gpUDN0_


----------



## Flat Water Films (May 26, 2021)

My Latest Video Showing our Buried Past. I'm a photographer/ artist. I don't do documentaries.  

Historic Cannon Falls


----------



## Flat Water Films (May 27, 2021)

MadIrishman said:


> Good day all,
> I have been studying inaccuracy and revisionism in philosophy, theology and the accepted historical narrative for 20 years and I have been an active conspiracy researcher resultant of the above discoveries.
> 
> I am most intrigued by the fake space narratives, Tartarian reset, hidden tech and the theories of Michael Tsarion & Conor Mac Dari


You may be intrigued by this video created on my channel. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjKx7FiT_D8&t=24s_


----------



## dreamtime (May 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL5I4u5RSpQ_​


----------



## Citezenship (May 31, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/TKkdZejOIRo_


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 1, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/QGKLC4hVz-c_


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jun 13, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTs5SGS2TBc_


----------



## Six (Jun 13, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL5I4u5RSpQ_​



That somehow became a private video


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 13, 2021)

Six said:


> That somehow became a private video



Dont even remember what it was or from what channel


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 16, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/0SZfDmtN8Nk_


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jun 16, 2021)

_View: https://odysee.com/@QuantumRhino:9/Why-They-Sank-the-Titanic-(2012):e_


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 17, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/V2BaPfwgCys_


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 21, 2021)

I don't know if this video can be considered as related to history, but it is interesting I think. The guy has several videos on his channel which talk of one thing: giant trees transformed into rock. I think it is entirely possible on a visual level...

If it's not pertinent with the thread, I'm sorry

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elkFyvxMtu0_


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 22, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/pohw24prL2w_


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 27, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/5PgX8l9AgzE_


----------



## AmaKua (Jun 28, 2021)

The intention with this documentary is to correct over 70 years of misinformation, restore the truth, the honesty and justice in the world. We must face the truth, however unpleasant and inconvenient it may be. We can’t do anything about the past; but by correcting the misinformation and distortions of the truth attached to it, we can unite and make sure that these horrors never will be repeated.
( trailer 5 min )

as i am new i will post link separate
but site is archive.org

"There are two histories:
official history, lying and then
secret history where you find real causes of events."
- Honore de Balzac


5 min trailer
_View: https://archive.org/details/EUROPATheLastBattle/EUROPA+-+The+Last+Battle+-+Trailer+++Coming+Soon+(2017).mp4_



_View: https://archive.org/details/EUROPATheLastBattle_


----------



## Dirigible (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi all.  I’ve gotten some friends interested in Stolen History and needing a good primer that covers the over-arching issues.  Does anyone have a good primer that covers what we discuss here?

Would love if it covered mud flood, Tartaria and the worlds fairs. I think those are all interesting data points.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 30, 2021)

Try Martin Leidtke. He's pretty funny, has 100s of videos and two books.  He is often short on specifics and speculates most creatively; but it isn't a bad place to start.


----------



## Dirigible (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks!

I ended up finding an old Max Igan video that I think is a good introduction. 

Our True History Has Been Stolen


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 12, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/l8PxXZoHTVU_


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jul 13, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu0GPo7GkPk_


----------



## ADanD (Jul 13, 2021)

the latest interview with the great Harald Kautz-Vella... as always fascinating. enjoy...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGG55lh50Zg&t=603s_​


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jul 13, 2021)

ADanD said:


> the latest interview with the great Harald Kautz-Vella... as always fascinating. enjoy..


With ya bro


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 16, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb2SlyvdmiQ_


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 21, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb2SlyvdmiQ_




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LdR1ByT0Lc_


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 22, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAsNO9eXLgM_

In Italy we also use the word _salve_, which is the more formal way to say _ciao_. It is obviously related to _sclavus_ but also to _Ave _and therefore _Hail/Heil._


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 24, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LdR1ByT0Lc_



This mini-series of videos would deserve a thread on its own.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cG1Ot6Rc0w_


----------



## Oracle (Jul 29, 2021)

ADanD said:


> the latest interview with the great Harald Kautz-Vella... as always fascinating. enjoy...
> ​
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGG55lh50Zg&t=603s_​​



Thank you so much for posting this! I've never heard of this guy. Or the interviewer who has a beautiful style and approach to his job.
A very warm welcome to you to Stolen History.
Nice to see a kiwi too.


----------



## Sasyexa (Aug 6, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/6MVdffOh8ZA_​


----------



## Sasyexa (Aug 21, 2021)

These ones cover a lot of topics: covid, marking, antichrist, aliens/demons, shape of the earth, underground, catastrophism, dinosaurs


_View: https://youtu.be/aYSwlWHtHnQ_


_View: https://youtu.be/E_y43yKQ_Kw_


_View: https://youtu.be/Dl-KY0SEaB4_


_View: https://youtu.be/Sw8xazgR8x4_


_View: https://youtu.be/GuEZ0fWj8JE_​


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 24, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/VZLlbkWjLVg_


----------



## alltheleaves (Aug 24, 2021)

Dirigible said:


> Hi all.  I’ve gotten some friends interested in Stolen History and needing a good primer that covers the over-arching issues.  Does anyone have a good primer that covers what we discuss here?
> 
> Would love if it covered mud flood, Tartaria and the worlds fairs. I think those are all interesting data points.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


The stolenhistory chennel/documentary sereis. Just watched it. Really great introduction to the topic.
Meanwhile, here is a video series on the hidden history of AIDs.

_View: https://archive.org/details/hiv-aids-fauci-documentary_


----------



## Wil-I-am (Aug 24, 2021)

> Dirigible said:
> Hi all. I’ve gotten some friends interested in Stolen History and needing a good primer that covers the over-arching issues. Does anyone have a good primer that covers what we discuss here?
> 
> Would love if it covered mud flood, Tartaria and the worlds fairs. I think those are all interesting data points.
> ...


One of the funniest sarcastic pieces to share with your friends is by Ryan Zehm titled Tartarian cities chicago; the mainstream narrative actually calls these parthanon-like buildings "sheds"

Another suggestion is anything from  John Levi ; everything he does is a masterpiece

Of coarse already mentioned magnificant stolen history part 2 ; a true classic hats off to you folks for this genius!


----------



## alltheleaves (Aug 25, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/VZLlbkWjLVg_



That one went private but here's another on the fuel hoax.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKJ3GQzdpG0_


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 25, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> That one went private but here's another on the fuel hoax.


Thanks, they don't stay up very long, I have a backup if it is needed, just drop me a pm and ii can share it.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Aug 26, 2021)

SpaceBusters was onto the jet fuel hoax a few years back.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXRmcumPL3k&t=616s_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFlAutyo-Q8&t=98s_


----------



## Sasyexa (Oct 24, 2021)

Interesting bit of film history:


_View: https://youtu.be/S5nHjCWl_Xg_​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 25, 2021)

Would it be possible to have at least a brief summary along with these videos please?


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 25, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Would it be possible to have at least a brief summary along with these videos please?



This is just a collection of interesting videos. It's nice to have summaries, but that's not the goal here. It's more like a place to delve into interesting things.


----------



## Bitbybit (Oct 31, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/z6ltBC3GZns_


_View: https://youtu.be/XdAdUmuDvNI_


_View: https://youtu.be/cym9qldxWkA_


_View: https://youtu.be/uh7GvZhJcUM_

regarding the 1000 years date differances:

_View: https://youtu.be/z6ltBC3GZns?t=1054_


----------



## Mortal (Oct 31, 2021)

You are not alone!
.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgJ3g-9k2Bk_

.
Hope to get you from being blackpilled to become whitepilled.
I see it like this since a while: I can try to plant a tree and see it grow, knowing I'll never be able to enjoy the shadow. But others can and will!

Happy Halloween!

/edit 3 other interesting vids imo:
1 Birth of Britain 1of3 Hidden Volcanoes:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBWJZBdWug0_


2 Birth of Britain 2of3 Ice Age:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvk6DUmTuvE_


3 Birth of Britain 3of3 Gold Rush:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQaT6IVIzs0_


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 31, 2021)

Royal Navy Officer Destroyed Physics, Gravity, Newton & Einstein, and 'they' Destroyed his Life!​

_View: https://youtu.be/rr3TyuWWuwo_


----------



## Mortal (Nov 2, 2021)

Want to share 3 more videos which, imo, are very nice to learn something:

1) Supervolcanoes in the Pacific Northwest

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcreTTI9Rew_


2) Supercontinents and the Pacific Northwest

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg69QbPxHsA_


3) Hells Canyon and the Ringold Formation

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxg6124BpZw_



dreamtime said:


> Dont even remember what it was or from what channel



Was about this:

Remains of 215 children found at former residential school in British Columbia​The Canadian Press 
  May 28, 2021








Kamloops residential school circa 1970. Photo: Library and Archives Canada.

Warning: This story has disturbing details about the Kamloops residential school. If you are feeling triggered, the National Indian Residential School Crisis Hotline can be reached at 1-866-925-4419.
The remains of 215 children have been found buried on the site of a former residential school in Kamloops, B.C.
Chief Rosanne Casimir of the Tk’emlups te Secwepemc First Nation said in a news release Thursday that the remains were confirmed last weekend with the help of a ground-penetrating radar specialist.
Casimir called the discovery an “unthinkable loss that was spoken about but never documented at the Kamloops Indian Residential School.”
She said it’s believed the deaths are undocumented, although a local museum archivist is working with the Royal British Columbia Museum to see if any records of the deaths can be found.
Some of the children were as young as three, she said.


Girls in sewing class at the Kamloops residential school in 1958 or 59. Photo: Library and Archives Canada.
The school was once the largest in Canada’s residential school system.
“Given the size of the school, with up to 500 students registered and attending at any one time, we understand that this confirmed loss affects First Nations communities across British Columbia and beyond,” Casimir said in the release.
The chief said work to identify the site was led by the First Nation’s language and cultural department alongside ceremonial knowledge keepers, who made sure the work was done was in line with cultural protocols.
The leadership of the Tk’emlups community “acknowledges their responsibility to caretake for these lost children,” Casimir said.
Access to the latest technology allows for a true accounting of the missing children and will hopefully bring some peace and closure to those lives lost, she said in the release.
The reclamation work was paid for by a Pathway to Healing provincial government grant, she said.
Casimir said band officials are informing community members and surrounding communities that had children who attended the school.
“This is the beginning but, given the nature of this news, we felt it important to share immediately,” she said.
The First Nations Health Authority called the discovery of the children’s remains “extremely painful” and said in a website posting that it “will have a significant impact on the Tk’emlups community and in the communities served by this residential school.”


Boys in chemistry class in the late 1950s. Photo: Library and Archives Canada.
FNHL C.E.O. Richard Jock suggested the situation had the potential to affect First Nations people in BC and across the country.
“That this situation exists is sadly not a surprise and illustrates the damaging and lasting impacts that the residential school system continues to have on First Nations people, their families and communities,” Jock wrote in his web post.
The FNHA said immediate supports for Tk’emlups Nation have been identified through its Interior health team, and its teams are on standby to support further needs.
The agency said some of the supports currently available include the KUU-US Crisis Line, Tsow-Tun-Le-Lum Society and the Indian Residential Schools Survivors Society.
The Kamloops school operated between 1890 and 1969. The federal government took over the operation from the Catholic Church to operate as a day school until it closed in 1978.
The Truth and Reconciliation Commission issued its final report on residential schools more than five years ago. The nearly 4,000-page account details the harsh mistreatment inflicted on Indigenous children at the institutions, where at least 3,200 children died amid abuse and neglect.

See: Remains of 215 children found at former residential school in British Columbia | Hacker News


----------



## Liberated Collective (Nov 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> This thread is exclusively for sharing history-related videos. It is not for extensive discussions of those videos, so posts need to always include a link to a video - basically this thread should simply be a collection of intersting video-material. If you find an interesting topic in this thread, and want to discuss it further, please simply create a new thread or go to an existing thread.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHy9NThb5dk_​



Ooooh I love Michelle Gibson, one of my favorite researchers.


----------



## Bitbybit (Nov 7, 2021)

GRESAR (Good channel on possibility of ancient civilisations)
(turn on english subtitles)

_View: https://youtu.be/t0jM9HdIExI_


----------



## Flat Water Films (Jan 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QnGLHp4ahM&t=75s&ab_channel=FlatWaterFilms_

Thanks, have many more videos to share. All stuff shot by me, except for the old pictures which I normally get from historical societies.


----------



## Flat Water Films (Jan 24, 2022)

Another one today.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYYmwHjV94s&t=7s&ab_channel=FlatWaterFilms_


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 25, 2022)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=anO00_OY1CE_


----------



## alltheleaves (Feb 6, 2022)

https://ia803406.us.archive.org/25/items/octogon-swiss/oxygen deprivation swiss octogon.mp4

Oxygen deprivation. Swiss Octogon torture.


----------



## alltheleaves (Feb 8, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDxYWspiN-8_


History of schooling as a colonial tool. Have shown this to students and lived. _Deschooling Society_ is the foundational text.


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 20, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV2piw94DpM_​


"On the rocky banks of South India's Tungabhadra River, an enormous ruined city lies crumbling... In this episode, we look at the Vijayanagara Empire of Southern India, a civilization that has all but faded from memory in many parts of the world. Find out how this remarkable society rose up out of an age of conflict and fragmentation, how it built one of the largest and most impressive medieval cities in the world, and developed an identity that was both South Indian in nature, and global in its outlook. With readings in Sanskrit, and the sounds of traditional Carnatic music, find out what happened to bring the great stone temples of Vijayanagara crashing down in fire and flame."​


----------



## dreamtime (May 9, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPJfPyFIWx0_​
Previous part here.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 21, 2022)

Found this video snippet from what looks like a documentary about the Rotschilds and the British Royal Family, claiming that the real Royal family was actually replaced by Rotschild bastards after the battle of Waterloo, and is now a jewish Rothschild family.

Anyone know the source of this video?


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 22, 2022)

I have posted this before but not in it's entire format so here it is, well worth the time.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/VXH7C7ELjOkn/_


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jun 23, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> I have posted this before but not in it's entire format so here it is, well worth the time.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/VXH7C7ELjOkn/_



Part 3 is the best one


----------



## esotericNepalese (Jun 23, 2022)

I really hope this gets approved, because I have an interesting find: A 1960s cartoon that depicts _construction machines destroying an entire city full of old-world architecture_. Skip to the end, at the *8:34* mark.





Your browser is not able to display this video.







On the surface, this cartoon is about cars, but maybe it's also a truth drop? I find the narrator's choice of words at the end quite fascinating: since this is satire, he refers to the cars as the real Earthlings, and he refers to the humans as parasites who "build huge hives or nests" (and then we are shown the old world buildings). When in fact it's the opposite: we are the real Earthlings, and these machines and their owners are the parasites. So what do we take away from that? Human beings built these structures?

I found this in an unexpected place on reddit, in a subreddit devoted to critiquing modern car infrastructure - a place which has nothing to do with old world architecture.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 27, 2022)

Here's a documentary by Matt Walsh putting some reality into the Trans Agenda.

What Is A Woman Documentary

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Article:   ‘What is a woman?’: the trans film that makes for harrowing viewing | The Spectator Australia

What is a woman? A question like this might seem like a strange premise for a 90-minute documentary. But we live in unusual times when primary school children can answer a question our leading politicians struggle to get to grips with. Matt Walsh’s film shows that ordinary people are often baffled too. His interviewees responded with confusion, obfuscation and prevarication when asked to define the word ‘woman’. A professor of women, gender and sexuality studies at the University of Tennessee was stunned into silence by the slightly harder task: ‘Can you define the word woman without using the word woman?’.

Walsh’s wife at least knew the correct answer. ‘An adult human female’, she replied – as she worked in the kitchen – adding, ‘who needs help opening this (jar)?’ Throughout the film, Walsh’s claim was that sex was real, and sex was what matters when it comes to defining womanhood. But that vignette from his home suggested that gender may also play a part, in Walsh’s life at least.

Walsh’s documentary has gone down badly. His demolition of gender identity ideology – the idea that we all have an innate gender identity – has upset the usual suspects. _Rolling Stone_ magazine quoted the founder of the grandly sounding _Trans Student Educational Resources organisation _who suggested that ‘to believe what’s in (the film) requires a fantastical hatred of trans people.’

I watched it and I can’t say I agree with the hyperbole. Walsh’s interlocutors might not have been able to answer his question – perhaps because they feared being seen as unkind – but surely trans people like me deserve to be challenged like anyone else? It’s not kind to ignore the contradictions in gender identity ideology if it encourages trans people to build our lives on fantasy.


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 27, 2022)

Safranek said:


> What Is A Woman Documentary


I watched it some days ago and I am on Walsh side for many reasons. But something is quite off for me, as always in these cases:

I'm sure the people interviewed already knew who Walsh is and who/what he represents. These hair-coloured people are always attacking everyone who disagrees with them using social-media (twitter first and foremost). So how could he manage to obtain such interviews? These people for sure signed some agreement for the use of their image. Why did they do that, if they are always on a crusade against people like Walsh?
The leftists are using propaganda in all occasions and they use it in various videos on tv and the web. Why are they so relaxed and even enjoying the interview and Walsh's humour, in some cases? Do they realise their image will be manipulated to benefit their enemies? How can they be unaware if they use this propaganda 24/7?
And last but not least the quality and production of this video is excellent. Too good to be something coming out of 'We The People'.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 27, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> These people for sure signed some agreement for the use of their image. Why did they do that, if they are always on a crusade against people like Walsh?


I was thinking the exact same while watching the interviews. Money could be a motivating factor in some cases.



Silveryou said:


> And last but not least the quality and production of this video is excellent. Too good to be something coming out of 'We The People'.


Once again, hiring the right person to do the job would yield this result.

Overall, the effect of the video makes the LGBTQREGBCD+ community look bad, hence the negative response from that community.

It is possible that he's another Jordan Peterson in the form of controlled opposition of course.


----------



## Justtheg (Jun 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpo_UkZ2CW8&feature=youtu.be_



Justtheg said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpo_UkZ2CW8&feature=youtu.be_



Jason Breshears newest video which he says ties up many conspiracy theorists and researchers of today as far as why chronology is wrong.


----------



## esotericNepalese (Jul 4, 2022)

"Exploring a Massive Kirkbride Asylum - Amazing 19th Century Architecture" - by The Proper People


_View: https://youtu.be/Qbxb8O-DWM4?t=946_


I was slightly taken aback at 15:46, when the hallway they're exploring bears an uncanny resemblance to hallways I've walked through in my high school, and my local universities. Some of the big, empty rooms shown look like they could be lecture halls/science labs. If these mental asylum walls just had a fresh coat of paint, there would be no difference between the mental asylum and the university.

The second mindblow for me happens when they show actual classrooms inside the mental asylum, with those little desks designed for elementary school students. Even having spent time in the stolenhistory community, seeing this was a real eye-opener. Mental institutions, homeless shelters, schools, universities - it seems they're all cut from the same cloth.

  

------------------------
[Part 2 of post - I know we're not supposed to discuss the videos at length in this thread, but 2 of my posts got merged to avoid spam.]

A few more notes on the soulless places in which humans have been confined..

My points in this part are probably obvious, but I hope to offer at least one fresh idea (hopefully). Starting off with insane asylums/psychiatric institutions as an example, namely the interiors: Psych hospitals are infamous for being barren and soulless, inspiring many works of fiction.



They've scrubbed down one of our ornate old world fire places and turned it into the above, clearly trying to make everything as barren as possible. The idea of a highly organized institution confining people to such blandness reminds me of the CIA's use of white room torture, which is probably not a new technique. Yet another way these psychiatric hospitals were trying to destroy peoples' minds.

But we all know what psych wards look like. What intrigues me is that nearly every basic apartment building in North America looks quite similar to the above photos, on the inside (minus the fireplace). However, on the outside, they tend to be even uglier than mental institutions. The abandoned asylum those guys are exploring still looks like a castle.

I'm not claiming that psychiatric institutions and apartment buildings were erected at the same time simultaneously (although some of them could have been?), but it feels like apartments in North America took a bit of inspiration from psych wards, or perhaps prisons. Apartments that we're required to pay for, that we're expected to live in, inspired by psych hospitals.. I find that a tad disturbing and cruel, and if there's any truth there, it points to the prison-like nature of the society our controllers have confined us in. It's like they've carefully crafted a cold and bleak zoo for us. If we want a glimpse of what future they have planned for us, perhaps we need not look further than the inside of a mental asylum: an eternal hell of blandness and emptiness.

(To be fair, it's not just apartment buildings that have soulless interiors. Lots of buildings are designed this way on the inside. Libraries for example.)

 
These are two apartment buildings my family and I have been living in here in Canada, for several years. I find the features.. interesting, let's say that. Strikingly cubic forms. Monotone, bland color. Small square windows, lined up in neat rows. No arches, just sharp corners and edges. Again, I'm reminded of prisons and mental hospitals, speaking from a purely aesthetic point of view. These buildings are 99% sure to be new constructions, as opposed to old world buildings which have been scrubbed down. But I've wondered, do any examples exist of modern buildings which are actually old world buildings in disguise?


----------



## esotericNepalese (Jul 7, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcUitBbwevQ&ab_channel=VASILIS_

Has anyone seen something like this before? Controllers trying to pass off a carboard cutout of a building as the real thing? Might've fooled someone who was forced into an asylum and just got their lobotomy (joke).


----------



## sekito (Jul 7, 2022)

Sharing a video I found on happenstance, depicting the Tunguska expedition

_View: https://youtu.be/fCobkxLAm_U_


please notice 3:12




I assume the readers here are familiar with the 1xxx and ixxx deception, this video suggests there is a high possibility that the old way of writing i-xxx was still in use in (some areas of) Russia up to early 20th century


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 23, 2022)

What If The World is Actually a Prison? | The Philosophy of Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 27, 2022)

I've always liked the work of Ludwig Boltzmann. I've read his work a dozen years ago, his thought process is amazing from a physics perspective. What he really did was to brainstorm and simulate dynamics of particles exposed to thermodynamics laws in an enclosed and very specific environment. The laws of Entropy are some of the most thought provoking ideas for me in relation to a guided creation, especially the thought experiments notoriously known as: the Boltzmann's brains, the arrow of time, the increase of entropy even if time is defined as a scalar force and might go backwards.

Remember the film "Tenet"? It was based on the laws of entropy from Boltzmann's equation intertwined into a single reality which includes negative and positive entropy, meaning both time arrows could coexist going in totally opposite directions in the same enclosed environment. How about that?

BBC Order And Disorder Episode 2 - Information​


----------



## Bitbybit (Aug 3, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/551S5Kkq8yQ_


This is a good video for general public, too bad very few new chronolgists are making good videos. But this one is worth it and its also somewhat shareable.
(PS. Use the autotranslate to english subtitles if needed.)


----------



## esotericNepalese (Aug 4, 2022)

I was looking at old Microsoft commercials. I find them nostalgic, but there's also something to them that may be of slight interest: the way they heavily promote a certain "modern" lifestyle: work in an office, surrounded by computers. Go home, turn on your TV, plug in your DvD player. Take pictures, take videos, edit them on your personal computer. Hell, it's even called "Microsoft Office." They're EXPCTING the average person to work in an office and hence use these products.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uG9SBl-ETs_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPG1B3US7K4_


Step into the world these commercials paint, and it's hard to imagine life without all this tech. Maybe there's nothing interesting to what I'm saying - maybe it's just a matter of Microsoft trying to maximize profits, to get as many computers in our homes as possible. Is there any chance this was a key stage in a larger agenda?

These commercials also feel as though they're written by a clueless AI learning about humans and our emotions for the first time. One of the sample songs that came with Windows XP is called "Like Humans Do":


Sleep away and let our colorful visuals hypnotize you (the people in the 2nd video above look like they've been hypnotized too):


In fact, the entire period of the early 2000s strikes me as fishy. You'll find countless people online who extoll how nostalgic the 2000s were, for its video games, for its TV cartoons. The 2000s seemed to be a time when a mass audience was captivated by various digital mediums - There's just something interesting about how many people fondly people recall their favorite 2000s video games and TV shows. Maybe this is nothing noteworthy either - maybe in 20 years, todays' kids will feel the same nostalgia for 2022 media, rendering the 2000s as being unnoteworthy.


----------



## sekito (Aug 14, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> And last but not least the quality and production of this video is excellent. Too good to be something coming out of 'We The People'.


Same thing with “2000 mules” I reckon - a form of manufactured discontent, so that people will be focusing on things like the gender agenda rather than, say, the inflation

*

this is an interesting channel that got recommended to me on YT

_View: https://youtu.be/exTSP163sRg_


----------



## Seeker (Aug 27, 2022)

Saw these today over on Reddit........

This one, allegedly 'years ago in Syria' as per the posters description:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_shHVxA9cQ_


And this one, allegedly 'today in Donetsk' as per posters description:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/shorts/2ske164bzIU_


----------



## Gladius (Aug 27, 2022)

esotericNepalese said:


> In fact, the entire period of the early 2000s strikes me as fishy. You'll find countless people online who extoll how nostalgic the 2000s were, for its video games, for its TV cartoons. The 2000s seemed to be a time when a mass audience was captivated by various digital mediums - There's just something interesting about how many people fondly people recall their favorite 2000s video games and TV shows.


Well it's not so fishy when you think about the causes. '98-08' is about the time period most modern world homes get connected the internet, particularly the high speed one (Transition from 56kb dial up to DSL/Cable was critical).
So now everything is new, or made in a quite original manner.

All tech improved dramatically in this period, including tech used in all entrainment. I think the leap in tech from 1992 to 2002 was way critical than the leaps of '62-72', or '82-92 in comparison. 
It's not just entertainment though, everything got "upgraded" from cars, computers and their programs, cameras, sound systems etc.
The designs and art forms also changed and that's a big part of the hypnosis/nostalgy thing you're talking about which the internet knows as 'aesthetics'.
People also hold a soft spot for that transitional period of 1987-1992 for the new tech and art forms that were commom then, somewhere between analogue and digital.
If you watch the commercials from then, they're no less "go to office" hypnosis kind of thing as you described.



esotericNepalese said:


> Maybe this is nothing noteworthy either - maybe in 20 years, todays' kids will feel the same nostalgia for 2022 media, rendering the 2000s as being unnoteworthy.



I have some doubt about it. The entertainment hits different now, knd of a no strings attached type of entertainment. 

People who watched TV series in the 70's-90's are highly nostalgic of them, because it took some commitment back then: The show would play on a specific time which you had to know in advance, and episodes most likely won't be replayed until a long time after.
From 2000's the connection gets a bit more loose since you have video on demand, blockbuster, and at some point online watch.
But still, the producers of entertainment used to make shows that will stick for long. Not just out of respect for the game but because the merch pays off and investing in a dedicated fanbase was worth it.

 Nowadays humans are bombarded with much lower-cost risk-free entertainment. Aside from series and movies you now have streamers, influencers and TikTokers, which many people now watch instead of "normal media". All the content produced by the above is forgotten by the masses within a year tops. No longevity.
You also got "cancel culture" which could erase half the stars from the public consciousness over time.

So maybe people born in late 2000's will still get to have this type of nostalgy as previous generations, but I'm not sure about the 2010+ ones. Part of nostalgy is having that unified consciousness which amplifies it: you and me were born in the same decade, so we probably watched the same shows, played the same games etc.
But now things are very diversified. The media options for a kid today are too vast, they even feel random.
Before, parents wouls be familiar with the content their kids consume, they'd even watch it together. Now, if you let a kid run free on YT and streaming, it's hard for most parents to keep track of what's going on.


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 28, 2022)

It seems the Thunderbolts Project has finally opened to recentism. In particular to Heinsohn's recentism, since he is a 'Velikovskian' as much as Thornhill and Talbott. I remember the discussions on their website where they absolutely refused this approach and had nothing but complains when hearing Fomenko's name. I bet they still are not going to discuss Fomenko though, since these academicians, even when outside academias, are always fighting each other.

Good news though. Here the video:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox1vGJLL8MI_



Bitbybit said:


> This is a good video for general public


Very good indeed. They also used Total War music, which is even better!


----------



## esotericNepalese (Aug 31, 2022)

"The Christianity Psyop Exposed"

w/ Adam Green & Charles Giuliani


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/OrY54WX3ymdc/_


----------



## Bitbybit (Sep 16, 2022)

The sequel to the french recentisme / "Chronology 2.0"
Chronology 2.1  (almost 2 hours)
(As always turn on english subtitles if needed)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE3GlCCGytM_


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 16, 2022)

Bitbybit said:


> (As always turn on english subtitles if needed)


Is it just me or the subtitles here are slightly worse than the previous one? In any case amazing video again.


----------



## Safranek (Sep 17, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Is it just me or the subtitles here are slightly worse than the previous one? In any case amazing video again.


The subtitles seem fine to me and yes, I agree its a 'must watch' video for those interested in chronology. I especially like the ending in this one.


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 17, 2022)

Safranek said:


> The subtitles seem fine to me and yes, I agree its a 'must watch' video for those interested in chronology. I especially like the ending in this one.


Here the other one: Interesting Videos


----------



## Safranek (Sep 17, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Here the other one: Interesting Videos


I watched the first one the day it was posted. Didn't know about 2.1. Here's the French transcript for both in case anyone wants to translate it or maybe create a thread for further investigation.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 18, 2022)

1897... and French legionnaires training Kung-Fu... I hope their skills improved... but still, impressive act.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 19, 2022)

The previous conversation on freemasonry has been moved here: 

Is Russian alternative Chronology a Freemasonic plot?


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 19, 2022)

Moscow,  1896... there is a dome at the back...





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Chicago... 1937... amazing carpark... and surrounding buildings.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 20, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYpHiNbDnVQ


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ51EbV0Pc8
_


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 25, 2022)

I know that in the 1930's Nikola Tesla invented the anti gravity flying machine... these videos are from that time but there is no information if it's Tesla's or not....





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Later, in 1938 the plans for a free flying UFO were ready... so, it could be that this was just before making everything bigger.


----------



## feralimal (Sep 25, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> I know that in the 1930's Nikola Tesla invented the anti gravity flying machine... these videos are from that time but there is no information if it's Tesla's or not....


Those videos _purport_ to be from that time, and that _it is said_ that Tesla invented an anti-gravity flying machine, nevermind whether it is Tesla's technology.  Unless you really do know..

The footage looks very suspicious to me.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 25, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Those videos _purport_ to be from that time, and that _it is said_ that Tesla invented an anti-gravity flying machine, nevermind whether it is Tesla's technology.  Unless you really do know..
> 
> The footage looks very suspicious to me.


These days the videos are popping up like mushrooms, so I just wanted to see if anyone has an idea. I could not confirm the source, I got it in China and all the info I could get is the approximate time of creation and what it is.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 26, 2022)

> _"It is said..."_



_Tesla had big ideas, and he wasn't wasting time - quickly advancing with his theories. In 1938, he already talked about two incredible discoveries._

William R. Lyne, a Tesla ‘scholar’ and author of the book “Occult Ether Physics” details in his *book* that during a lecture for the Institute of Immigrant Welfare, *Tesla mentioned* his Dynamic Theory of Gravity, and that this was: “One of two far-reaching discoveries, which I worked out in all details in the years 1893 and 1894.”

*The “two great discoveries” to which Tesla referred, were:*

*The Dynamic Theory of Gravity* – which assumed a field of force which accounts for the motions of bodies in space; assumption of this field of force dispenses with the concept of space curvature (ala Einstein); the ether has an indispensable function in the phenomena (of universal gravity, inertia, momentum, and movement of heavenly bodies, as well as all atomic and molecular matter); and,
*Environmental Energy* – the Discovery of a new physical Truth: there is no energy in matter other than that received from the environment.
The drawing I included in the previous post comes from the developed blueprints for the propulsion system of his aircraft. He called it _“Space Drive”_ or the anti-electromagnetic field propulsion system. So, Tesla would never say that he has something if it's not real... Anyway, just wanted to mention that I really believe that he did it!


----------



## wommak (Sep 27, 2022)

Here is part of an interesting interview with Ronald Bernard an ex-banker. Ronald Bernard interview


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 29, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




The film from 1902 shows a parade down Fifth Avenue, New York. In the foreground many children, all colours, can be seen following alongside the parade. The parade includes cowboys, Indians, and soldiers in the uniform of the United States Cavalry on horseback and riding horse-drawn coaches. Buffalo Bill can be seen on horseback, lifting his hat to the crowd!





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Second video shows the circular panorama of the Electric Tower at the Pan-American Exposition - 1901 -Buffalo; N.Y.;




Your browser is not able to display this video.




The film, photographed from a single-camera position, shows people walking on the midway at the Charleston Exposition. Very few objects are discernible because of the distance.


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 30, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbqiJH3kPaE_

Interviewer: Carlé!
Charles: Hey Ferdiné!
I: Good morning! As you know, Giorgia Meloni won the elections...
C: ...
I: Well, she's the first woman premier elected by Italians!
C: Oh Mary! I didn't expect it!
I: Well, have you already thought congratulating her, maybe with a cute little message?
C: I don't know, I wish her my best wishes, I have to talk with Camilla. She knows what to do. I could send her some pasta, a basket of melons!
I: ...
C: But how did it go with Di Maio? Did he win?
I: Ha! No he didn't. Not even his mom voted for him!
C: Well, it's better that way. I make him work for me!!!
I: hahahaha
C: I'm kidding. I should then fire D'Angelo.


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 6, 2022)

Rediscovered footage of Queen Victoria's last visit to Ireland in 1900 has been described as of "astonishing" clarity .

The film was found in an archive held by the New York Museum of Modern Art (MoMA) earlier this year.

News reel footage of the time, shown on projectors in cinemas only, began in 1895 and Queen Victoria, then the most famous person in the world, was also the most filmed.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 6, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8sQuKpF6Ak_


----------



## Gladius (Oct 6, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8sQuKpF6Ak_




While the future Muslim majority threat in the UK is very real, let me just put a perspective here.
Similarly, the name Muhammad has been the most popular boys' name in Israel for more than a decade, with Muslim Arabs being just around 18% of the population, and a birthrate higher than Jews (3.5 against 2.5 children per family). In Israel, there's no foreign Muslim immigration.
The reason is simple: Among Muslim nations and particularly Arabs, Muhammad is a lot more prevalent name than other Muslim names.
In Europe  and in Israel too, there's a great variety of names for children, and it's even customary now to borrow foreign names or invent new ones. Unlike them, Muslims tend not to 'expand' their 'name bank' and stick to very few names, Muhammad at the top and then Yusuf, Ibrahim etc.
It also comes from the known custom of naming children after a family member. In eastern Slavic countries, in rural parts, they still practice this, and so despite having a fairly large 'name bank' they usually end up with a small number of popular names. (Ivan, Sergey...) In Muslim society it's still very important to name a child after a parent or a grandparent.

Consider that in the UK you have many other migrant groups, from Polish to Romanian and then Indian, East Asian, Caribbean, West African... They also have a variety of names so they reduce the occurence of British names, in favor of the very, very uniform Muslim names which are strongly led by Muhammad.


----------



## Bitbybit (Oct 10, 2022)

Here is a video series in 6 parts. (Use youtube subtitle translation if needed)
For example: In part 4-5, its explained
-The biblical "Galilee" = "Gallia" (France)
-The strange storm on Israel's sea of Galilee (Lake Tiber) = Took place on the England Strait "Mare Gallica"
-The mythical Biblical/Roman "Decapolis" = "Decapole", The well known Medieval Ten city alliance in Alsace/France.
-Luke 8: 26 Jesus sailed to the biblical "Country of Gardanes opposite to Galilee"  = Todays Goderville, on the east border of Gallia.
-The Pharisaic movement = People in Paris


Golgata = St Montmarte
The Society of Jesuits was founded in Montmarte

etc


_View: https://youtu.be/eg0ORsYPNI4_


----------



## Ochen (Oct 30, 2022)

#UK - The Dark Secret Behind the Royal Family's Wealth | Empires of Dirt   BY "vice" / 7 oct. 2022​1. 204. 872 views until 30 oct. 2022


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 1, 2022)

Britain soon to become another mongrel nation like Uhmerica.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIVEPcAk3wg_


----------



## Bitbybit (Nov 19, 2022)

Bitbybit said:


> Here is a video series in 6 parts. (Use youtube subtitle translation if needed)
> For example: In part 4-5, its explained
> -The biblical "Galilee" = "Gallia" (France)


[SECOND FILM] DÉCHIFFREMENT DU CODE BIBLIQUE partie 1/5

_View: https://youtu.be/lfoAoqK3bpY_

Le faux mystère de Stonehenge

_View: https://youtu.be/YMwd1PMWGog_​


----------



## Bitbybit (Nov 22, 2022)

A quite new channel with good collection of famous constructions/mysteries
https://www.youtube.com/@agelessrock6448


----------



## Seeker (Nov 26, 2022)

Talk by Alan Wilson on the hidden history of Britain including King Arthur, Jesus, Israel, Egypt and the Ark of the Covenant.

I don't have much else to add - but I know others have done research/posts on King Arthur and similar topics, and thought this may be of interest.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rko5KsHE2E_


----------



## Seeker (Nov 26, 2022)

Very interesting speech by Sci-fi author Philip K Dick in 1977. This speech was allegedly the inspiration for the film 'The Matrix'.

I'm very happy to consider the possibility that he is entirely truthful in what he says. It also occurs to me, that perhaps he knew (or simply suspected) ahead of time that some bad things were being planned, and perhaps this was his way of getting the information out to the public, whilst framing it within a fictional story.

Anyway, it's well worth a watch.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQbYiXyRZjM_


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 26, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I'm very happy to consider the possibility that he is entirely truthful in what he says. It also occurs to me, that perhaps he knew (or simply suspected) ahead of time that some bad things were being planned, and perhaps this was his way of getting the information out to the public, whilst framing it within a fictional story.



I don't think he knew anything regarding any plans. I believe his claim that he was able to tap into some kind of field, and was bombarded with information regarding possible futures. Simply based on his authentic personality.

When you look at authors who are part of the elite, than you will see figures such as Aldous Huxley. In my youth, I've read his books and I was a big fan. When I came across a quote where he said something like "Finishing a book is always a nightmare for me, I hate writing", I didn't think much about it, but later I realized, it was just his job. He had to do it, because writing was a tool for him to get his propaganda out.

For Dick, writing was his entire existence and his life. It was the only way he could make sense of his visions. Especially as he saw a lot of nightmares.

Is it possible that he was some kind of experiment where he was chosen to receive information? Probably, but if that was the case I think those who did that were likely not human, but aliens as part of the "hyperdimensional" control system. And that's also why one should take his stories with a big grain of salt. These stories are likely not our future, but what certain entities want our future to be. That's why they turned every good Dick story into a blockbuster, basically. He saw technocratic nightmares where human individuality was destroyed, and freedom eliminated. I don't think thats our future.

His visions are way too technical, and cold. There's missing something for me to think he saw humanities real future. The visions got beamed into him.

There are reports of many historic visionaires in Europe and Germany, many of them faithful Christians, who reported they were given the future, or the possible future, of humanity. And many of them see similar things - a third world war (with Russia invading Europe in summer), three days of darkness, a spiritual battle, a cleansing of evil, etc.

These visionaries all imply that some time after the second world war, there will be a short third world war, one way or another. They often mention that humanity has degenerated pretty much right before the start of the war (feminism, dissolving of the sexes, materialism, etc.). The short war is directly followed by a short period of darkness which is aimed at initiating a new golden age kind of era of peace and freedom.

If Dick's visions are objective visions of our future, one should ask why he was the only one who ever saw them. He's likely a tool used to sell us the technocratic future where humans are completely attached to technology, and don't have any freedom left.

While the historic visionairies are also a bit questionable, at least there are many of them with similar visions (cultural degeneration, then a war plus cataclysm, followed by return to god).


----------



## Seeker (Nov 29, 2022)

Short 4 minute video that apparently provides a slideshow of 61 photos taken from the 1912 British expedition to Antarctica.

It appears to show a number of unusual structures and statues. I have no idea if this is authentic.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BRUSmUsHi8&list=PPSV_

I don't understand why the video is shown to be unavailable? The link works just fine for me


----------



## ViniB (Nov 29, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/lelAI_AwO-c_

A pretty mainstream view of firearms development history, with interesting names mentioned


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 30, 2022)

Britain going mongrel like Uhhmericahh, but yes let's talk about the Chineze.

Oh someone said it was all just students, right? Good jewob.

(posting about Britain cause it's in English but there's plenty more for all Western Europe)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD7Hv-wB2H0_


----------



## Mike Nolan (Dec 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwN3gtiFZZ0_


----------



## TheImp (Dec 2, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/OsItiPfnzLI_


----------



## Mick Harper (Dec 3, 2022)

Here's one not by me but_ of _me, and you can't get better than that. It's about how Bronze Age people navigated around which, though ignored by historians and archaeologists, was kinda necessary on account of bronze requiring copper and tin to be brought together from far-flung places and Bronze Ages requiring bronze. So you can't get more necessary than that.


----------



## springbrook99 (Dec 3, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Talk by Alan Wilson on the hidden history of Britain including King Arthur, Jesus, Israel, Egypt and the Ark of the Covenant.
> 
> I don't have much else to add - but I know others have done research/posts on King Arthur and similar topics, and thought this may be of interest.


 
Thanks for sharing this.  Includes some invaluable information on the Lost Tribes of Israel and the House of Judah, and the welsh, and british histories.

I was studying this tree (which apparently is in the Scottish Library and Windsor Castle)...
The Zarah/Darda/Assaracus line containing Scots and Welsh, and the Zarah/Cacol line containing Irish.  Other Zarah lines indicate Scandinavian names.


Alan Wilson's research ties in with a lot of this.


----------



## TheHangedMan (Dec 3, 2022)

I'm sure that most on this forum are more than familiar with the tiresome one eyed symbolism they like to use .



Last night whilst researching another topic altogether I stumbled on this video . If what is shown at the beginning is what it seems to be ,it's a whole different level than I 've seen before.
It is from a couple of months ago of the royals arriving at Balmoral after the queen's death.


----------



## feralimal (Dec 3, 2022)

TheHangedMan said:


> I'm sure that most on this forum are more than familiar with the tiresome one eyed symbolism they like to use .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The salute is truly odd - totally new to me.  Total conspiracy stuff, but there it is...

Having looked into it here and there (see links below), I get the impression that this salute is for Royals only, and only done by the most senior officer - probably the officer would have to be an inspector or higher.

I reckon its to let the royals know who to engage with, if for some reason they even have to engage with the police.

r/policeuk - Are police officers required to salute members of the royal family at events attended by them, or just expected to?
Do British police officers salute?


----------



## Mick Harper (Dec 4, 2022)

If you want a really odd vehicular salutation situation, AA and RAC patrolmen, on their motorbikes-and-sidecars, used to have to cheerily wave to every oncoming member of their respective organisation, identifiable by a small badge on the front mudguard. Anyone who's driven a combo will know what a perilous thing that is to do.


----------



## TheHangedMan (Dec 4, 2022)

feralimal said:


> The salute is truly odd - totally new to me. Total conspiracy stuff, but there it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





feralimal said:


> The salute is truly odd - totally new to me.  Total conspiracy stuff, but there it is...
> 
> Having looked into it here and there (see links below), I get the impression that this salute is for Royals only, and only done by the most senior officer - probably the officer would have to be an inspector or higher.
> 
> ...


Thanks feralimal , one of the posts on reddit does seems to clear it up , specifically mentioning covering the right side of the right eye as well , which he is , sounds like he knows what he's talking about 

...Then again does it ???


----------



## TheHangedMan (Dec 4, 2022)

TheHangedMan said:


> Thanks feralimal , one of the posts on reddit does seems to clear it up , specifically mentioning covering the right side of the right eye as well , which he is , sounds like he knows what he's talking about
> 
> ...Then again does it ???


Following a thorough search I have yet to find any reason why this type of salute is deployed. It's very difficult to even find another example .However I found one of Brian Paddick appearing to be presenting the salute. Why that particular way to the royal ? 
I mean it is well understood that the hatband he is wearing is a masonic reference , so the salute could very well have an esoteric reason . The cape argument doesn't convince me , why do they cover at least part of the eye ? I still smell a rat t.b.h.


----------



## feralimal (Dec 4, 2022)

TheHangedMan said:


> Following a thorough search I have yet to find any reason why this type of salute is deployed. It's very difficult to even find another example .However I found one of Brian Paddick appearing to be presenting the salute. Why that particular way to the royal ?
> I mean it is well understood that the hatband he is wearing is a masonic reference , so the salute could very well have an esoteric reason . The cape argument doesn't convince me , why do they cover at least part of the eye ? I still smell a rat t.b.h.


There's also this pic that I found, which looks similar - just one guy doing the 'one-eye salute':

from: Xi offers condolences to British monarch after fatal terror attack[1]- Chinadaily.com.cn

Presumably he's the most senior officer there?

Re the Paddock one - this was for a passing-out parade.  I was wondering if it because there was a royal or important person in the audience or something like that.

I definitely don't think I get it though.

I also read that royals ignore the police.  My guess was the the salute allows them to know who to speak to if required..  I still think the salute could be useful for that reason - for the royals to be able to directly speak to the most senior person.


----------



## Mick Harper (Dec 5, 2022)

If it helps, British uniformed forces have a multitude of salutes. The Navy, the Army and the RAF all have their own, for instance, but us civilians tend not to notice since the act of saluting is so odd in itself we just notice it as a salute. There are also strict rules about when to salute e.g. if a squaddie is in uniform but the officer is not, he cannot 'return the salute' and so forth. Touching the brim with your swagger stick is a sign of command, and no mistake!

British police are in a bit of a bind since it is not 'a saluting culture' -- they go to some lengths to differentiate themselves from the military -- and there is no easy way of distinguishing rank. Though there may be a need to identify the gold, silver etc commander when they are out and about en masse.

Brian Paddock was the first openly gay candidate for Mayor of London (and, though not announced at the time, a gay senior commander of the Metropolitan Police) but whether this is more or less likely to mean he is a mason I'm not allowed to tell you.


----------



## wommak (Dec 7, 2022)

This made me laugh, Plot to overthrow German gov. Anyone here from Germany heard about it?


----------



## GoidelGlas (Dec 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHJlc6pfVoQ&t=647s_​



Oh wowzers. Good find


Citezenship said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/QGKLC4hVz-c_



Incredible thank you.

_View: https://youtu.be/zm2TS7m41-w_


_View: https://youtu.be/XJubosqmBf8_


Cracknie souterrain Scotland

I think they used these to hide from falling mud/peat and rock

Video source and more info - A subterranean secret


----------



## GoidelGlas (Dec 8, 2022)

_View: https://archive.org/details/richard-byrds-masonic-order-of-the-penguin-antarctica-lodge-777


Order of the Emperor Penguin - MicroWiki.








_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 11, 2022)

The mongrel fa**ot army is on the march. Losers surrounded by oceans with J masters.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeWLEDsPP_g_


----------



## north (Dec 11, 2022)

wommak said:


> This made me laugh, Plot to overthrow German gov. Anyone here from Germany heard about it?


Of course, the news got publicised prominently enough. In short: if you have several news outlets informed two weeks prior to a "secret police operation" it is safe to say that it is just a marketing campaign.

The IQ test continues, and someone seems to laugh their asses off whilst observing the "patients" since at least 2020

However, there are many people asking inconvenient questions. I can not go deep into that topic right now, but I can tell that being labeled as a "Reichsbürger" is a serious allegation here. and the fun is: you can not disprove it, because there is no legal definition of the term. Slippery slope for a goverment but even more so for its citizens. _Some_ would say...

The raid was also covered by what qualifies as "Der Feindsender" *:
German police foil alleged ‘citizens of the Reich’ coup plot

addendum:

In this context another coup is in the making already:


> One after the other: In the program "Maischberger" on December 7 , Faeser openly said in connection with the "Reichsbürger" operetta production that she wanted to reverse the burden of proof for civil servants on the subject of loyalty to the constitution. That means: A suspicion would be enough to fire an official. Faeser intends to present a bill to the federal cabinet shortly (apparently in just a few days) that would make it easier to dismiss civil servants who are said to be no longer loyal to the constitution. If there is a corresponding suspicion, in the future this person should have to prove their loyalty to the state and not vice versa [...]
> 
> what Faeser is provoking in the population: [...], denunciation. [...] in the near future the following is conceivable: A mother is not satisfied with her son's grades. Because the teacher in question may have written an allegedly "conspiracy theory" letter to the editor about Corona or climate, he is considered suspicious. And must be removed.



tichyseinblick

addendum #2:
Thank you @wommak for posting the report - there was a detail I hadn't heard in the german speaking reports yet. That is about the hunting lodge the alleged leader owns. I only heard the news anchors reporting (accompanied by spooky music) that there was one fire arm found in this operation. Never heard of a report in german that connects those two information bits. 

* The Enemy Broadcaster - the german expression was a coined term in the times of the German Democratic Republic


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 15, 2022)

Vive la Mongrelic France. The best African team has won.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqbU_0uVtro_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 15, 2022)

More beautiful mongrelic France diverse integration


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/GQPCiWqWtXQW/_


----------



## TheImp (Dec 16, 2022)

Have any of you seen this one yet? 
_View: https://youtu.be/O2RIvJ1U7RE_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 20, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo_fMcSLp7Q&t=1s_


----------



## cheep (Dec 21, 2022)

Pretty cool view of the antennas up close 

🕊NYC on Instagram: "Avoir une inspiration est la force vitale  avec @dream.shifter & @ekton_  #climbeverywhere #exploremore  #goproawards #goprofr"


----------



## Quiahuitl (Dec 22, 2022)

How to red-pill normies - 13 minutes.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycoCYa5jW64_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 25, 2022)

Happy Christmas!

Here a video to bring to you joy in this most holy of days.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3bcd5G6TiA_


----------



## Gladius (Dec 25, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Happy Christmas!
> 
> Here a video to bring to you joy in this most holy of days.
> 
> ...




It is no surprise that Al-Jazeera, a Qatar channel obssessed with Israel, will claim that everyone involved "got away" and nobody was blamed, when in fact Israel had already paid about (today's) 100 million $ to the victims.

As for motive I don't buy their claim that Israel wanted to make USA attack Egypt. The US wasn't pro-Israeli at the time and was already knee deep in Vietnam. Even if a real Egyptian vessel had attacked them, I doubt they'd have done anything but return fire.


----------



## sekito (Dec 25, 2022)

Gladius said:


> It is no surprise that Al-Jazeera, a Qatar channel obssessed with Israel, will claim that everyone involved "got away" and nobody was blamed, when in fact Israel had already paid about (today's) 100 million $ to the victims.
> 
> As for motive I don't buy their claim that Israel wanted to make USA attack Egypt. The US wasn't pro-Israeli at the time and was already knee deep in Vietnam. Even if a real Egyptian vessel had attacked them, I doubt they'd have done anything but return fire.


Talking about motive;
From James M Ennis’s “Assault on the Liberty: The True Story of the Israeli Attack on an American Intelligence Ship“

“The Israeli government was acutely aware of President Johnson’s warning: the American president had told [Israeli] Foreign Minister Eban that he would support  Israel  only  in  self-defense,  not  attacks  against  her  neighbors.  It  was important, then, for Israel to be seen as an innocent victim fighting off hoards of wild-eyed Arabs. Not surprisingly, Israel claimed that nearly everything she did was in self-defense . Now, with the war virtually over and with the world crying  for  peace,  could  Israel  put  troops  in  Syria  without  being  seen  as  an aggressor? Probably not. Not with the  USS Liberty so close to shore and presumably listening.  Liberty would have to go . The invasion of Syria just a few hours after the attack on  Liberty came as a surprise to most of the world. There seemed to be no connection between the two events, and writers who claimed to see a connection had no facts to back up their speculative stories. They had no facts because the facts were kept from them.”​​”In the case of the Liberty, the White House, afraid of offending Israel's domestic backers at a time when it needed support for its Vietnam policy, looked the other way. Likewise, Congress failed to formally investigate the attack or hold public hearings. No one was ever punished“​


----------



## Gladius (Dec 25, 2022)

sekito said:


> Talking about motive;
> From James M Ennis’s “Assault on the Liberty: The True Story of the Israeli Attack on an American Intelligence Ship“


Look, I wouldn't want to go in length about this because it will create a new thread, and I think this subject is quite offtopic for SH. If you want to continue then go ahead.

The documentary is written from the perspective, and for the audience, that has no idea about the overall situation in Middle East in those years, and what factors led to the war. The war would've happened the way it did regardless of what happened with Liberty and it changed nothing. It's not clear what happened there, could be a joint attempt at a false flag by Israel-USA.
Israel certainly did not need this event to make itself look good or justify anything, as it was already under siege prior to the war. We could go deeper but I don't think it's relevant to SH.


----------



## cheep (Dec 31, 2022)

_View: https://twitter.com/historyinmemes/status/1608884169458999296?s=46&t=ugGfBG30U6xBy8k3YrIunA_


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 3, 2023)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUkTz_1uzSs_


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2023)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhZOPJBqZTA_


----------

